

New iPad HD Throws Out More Heat,Can’t Charge While Running Apps and Games - websagir
http://www.techieapps.com/new-ipad-retina-display-throws-out-more-heat-cant-charge-while-running-apps-and-games/
The latest iPad introduced by Apple Inc, has recently invited a lot of complaints on the various Internet forums. All the comments resonated the same fact – the new Apple iPad gets uncomfortably hot and warm, after repeated and heavy usage.
======
rbarooah
If this isn't an example of all that's wrong with the tech press, then what
is?

It's certainly true that the new iPad gets quite warm where the iPad 2 never
did - I've experienced it myself playing 3d games.

However, what's up with the bizarre attempt to construct a major news item out
of this? I think it crosses the line from reporting into a dishonest
portrayal.

Consumer reports, conclude "When it was at its hottest, it felt very warm but
not especially uncomfortable if held for a brief period." But then they
"promise to investigate whether it poses a health concern". Health concerns?
People have been using much hotter devices for years. This is clearly an
attempt to generate a scare.

Based on this, the Register then makes the false assertion that Consumer
reports supports claims that the new iPad overheats in normal use. Nobody has
produced any evidence of 'overheating'.

How long before this crying wolf is noticed?

~~~
ryandvm
Crying wolf, eh? [http://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-
treatments/news/20101...](http://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-
treatments/news/20101004/laptop-risk-toasted-skin-syndrome)

~~~
rbarooah
Yes, crying wolf: playing on people's fears that there _could_ be a problem in
order to gain attention.

------
aaronharder
Here's a more readable version of the same conclusion, from Consumer Reports.
[http://news.consumerreports.org/electronics/2012/03/our-
test...](http://news.consumerreports.org/electronics/2012/03/our-test-finds-
new-ipad-hits-116-degrees-while-running-games.html)

------
gte910h
In all seriousness, as a person with cold hands and feet, I welcome the news
of a warmer iPad.

I know my macbook is a handwarmer on many cold nights and while my legs do not
like it, my hands love it.

